# Cpc-a seeking biller/coder position in houston, tx



## mirandajoseph (May 5, 2009)

Miranda R. Joseph
6319 Teal Run, Houston, TX 77035
(713) 417-9820
Amirini@aim.com


Objective: To work in an environment that offers growth and challenges and to obtain a rewarding career in the medical field using my past work experience along with my education as a Medical Billing/Coding Specialist.


Education:

MedVance Institute of SW Houston
6220 Westpark, Suite 180
Houston, TX 77057	
Major: Medical Coding Specialist
CPC Certification, April 2009

Houston Community College
Houston, TX
Major: General Studies

Sam Houston State University
Huntsville, TX 77340
Major: Biology
Minor: Pre-Physical Therapy

Work Experience:

Medical Coding specialist - Externship [2/2009-4/2009]
    Medical Coding Extern
Navigate and utilize the  Medisoft program
Coding office procedures
Coding patient diagnoses
Verify patient insurance information
Process claims through Avililty Program
General office duties
Check patients in/out
Locate patient charts
Apply EOB information to patient file
Input Superbill data into Medisoft system
Collection calls
Copy patient records
Receive payment from patients
Send faxes



Sam's Club Houston, TX [August 2007 - Present]
   Optician Assistant/Cashier
Customer Service
Verifying and applying insurance coverage
Handling general administrative and office duties, such as filing, copying, and faxing.
Patient Data Entry
Operating multi-line Phone
Operating Cash Register


CVS Pharmacy Houston, TX [August 2007-April 2008]
  Cashier
Customer service
Operating Cash Register
Stocking Inventory
Inventory/Auditing
Housekeeping Duties


Texas Department of Criminal Justice [May 2005-August 2007]
  Correctional Officer
Security
Delegating task to inmates
Transporting/Escorting inmates 
Communicating issues and concerns on a daily basis
General office duties including filing, copying, and dispensing paperwork.
Operated and maintained Firearms


Jack In The Box Houston, TX [May 2004 -May 2005]
  Cashier/Crew Member
Operating cash register
Customer service
Insured accuracy of completed orders
Greeted and assisted visitors
Operated Fryer/Grill 

Newton Grisham Library Huntsville, TX [August 2003-May 2004]
   Librarian Assistant-Work  Study
Customer Service
Assisted in continuing audit of library material
General Office duties including data entry, filing, faxing, and copying

Certification/Honors:


CPR/AED/First Aid Certification [6/2009]
CPC -A Certification [ 4/2009]


References available upon request


----------

